# Ruined village, Tanuf, Oman, July 2014



## HughieD (Nov 7, 2014)

OK, another report from my past sorties in Oman. This time it's the deserted town of Tanuf. The ruins of old town of Tanuf are located at the edge of Jabal Akhdar and at the mouth of wadi Tanuf, approximately 20km from Nizwa or 150km from Muscat. The town's houses were constructed using traditional Omani building techniques using mud and straw. It was bombed and destroyed by RAF in 1954 during the Imamate rebellion in a battle against and the dissident Beni Riyam tribe at the orders of Sultan Sai’d bin Taymur. The last Imam of Oman, Ghalib Bin Ali, started the uprising in 1954, when the Sultan of Oman granted licenses to the Iraq Petroleum Company, disregarding the fact that the largest oil fields lay inside the Imamate.

OK, on with the pictures:

The mountains provide a stunning backdrop to the ruined village of Tanuf:


img3374 by HughieDW, on Flickr


…and the mud brick ruins crumble away:


img3371 by HughieDW, on Flickr


The RAF destroyed the village:


img3370 by HughieDW, on Flickr


…and it has stood derelict ever since:


img3369 by HughieDW, on Flickr
Baking in the hot summer sun of the S

ultanate of Oman:


img3367 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Here the villages surrounding stone defence wall is still standing:

img3366 by HughieDW, on Flickr


as the walls of the former houses crumble:


img3365 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img3379 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Few buildings have remains of their original floors:


img3375 by HughieDW, on Flickr


While the former Mosque is perhaps the best preserved building:


img3376 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img3377 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img3378 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 7, 2014)

Stunning backdrop,thanks for sharing.


----------



## solo100 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the pics , and the village must have been an amazing place


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 7, 2014)

Amazing! Lovely to see reports from this part of the world! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Nov 7, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Amazing! Lovely to see reports from this part of the world!
> Thanks for sharing



Cheers UrbanX. Next up a derelict Omani fortified house...


----------



## Goginan123 (Dec 10, 2014)

Great to see not changed t all since we used to visit there in the 80's when my father was a serving officer out there. Lovely part of the world with some fascinating places to visit. The Omani's tended to just move en mass leaving some great places to explore. Izki village was a great place where they all just abandoned the whole town and built a new one next door!


----------

